# Outside Shower



## CampTime (Mar 13, 2011)

I have a 2006 26rs and I am wanting to install an outside shower. Does anyone have a picture and possibly some measurements on where they were installed from the factory? I would like to put it in the same place to make sure I don't cut something I shouldn't. Thanks in advance for any assistance.

Alan


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I believe that the faucet in your outdoor kitchen was intended to be your outside shower. Our 21RS came with a hose (see below) that fits the quick connect on the faucet. It has garden hose thread and we just bought a cheap spray nozzle to put on it. Most people don't use the outside shower for actual showering but rather to hose down the kids, dogs etc. I've even used mine to put out the camp fire.

DWIcorp


----------



## Ralph & Brenda Miller (May 1, 2007)

CampTime said:


> I have a 2006 26rs and I am wanting to install an outside shower. Does anyone have a picture and possibly some measurements on where they were installed from the factory? I would like to put it in the same place to make sure I don't cut something I shouldn't. Thanks in advance for any assistance.
> 
> Alan


Here are some pictures. I can't get measurements until I uncover it (which will be around the end of this month).

Ralph Miller


----------



## CampTime (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for the link to the hose. I may consider going that route.

Ralph - There weren't any pictures attached.

Thanks


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Yes, that was indeed the idea with that outside faucet. My hose had pinhole leaks all over it after a couple weeks, so I threw it away and haven't thought about it since.

Part of the problem with using that faucet like that is its location. On the larger trailers, unless you run 15-20 feet of hose, you'll be spraying water all over in the last place you want it. And then there's the problem of all the waste getting warm water to the end of the house if you're running off the freshwater tank.

Personally, I think if you really want an outside shower around the back for rinsing off you should install just that.


----------

